# TMI but I don't know where else to ask. "Skunky" smell?



## amo4piano (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi everyone...ok, I am embarrassed to even mention this but I know this is a "safe" place with no judgement!

For the past several days I've had a skunky smell when I pee. I can't tell if it's the pee or something else leaking out? I have been with only my husband for over ten years and am free and clear of STD's. I also do not have any discharge whatsoever (that I can tell) even though I am 33 weeks.

I have tried to google this to see if it's something I'm eating or a problem with my PH, etc., etc. but I just can't find any answers. I will bring it up to my midwife when I have my next appt., of course, but it's just terrible and I am hoping someone here has an answer before that.

PS--my husband says he doesn't smell it (I don't know if he's just being polite or if he really doesn't smell it!) and I only smell it when I'm peeing. I shower regularly and am very clean and "maintained" down there! HELP!


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

Are you well hydrated? Have you added anything new to your diet? Remember your sense of smell is heightened when you are pg, it may be nothing and you wouldn't have even noticed if you weren't pg.


----------



## srmomof2 (Feb 23, 2012)

My pee smells different if I drink coffee, or eat asparagus or artichokes. Could that be it?


----------



## amo4piano (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks to the two who actually replied! You know, I was going over my diet with DH last night after posting this. The only three new things in my diet are the Floradix Iron supplement (yuck!), Flax Seed (to keep me regular because of the iron...lol), and Coconut Water, which I was told to drink for Electrolites in order to combat my heart palpitations (it's working, by the way!!!).

I Googled all that stuff and couldn't find anything about pee odor but I guess it's possible along with my heightened sense of smell? I just feel gross about it. I do think it's coming from the pee, though....if it were "leaking out" from my vagina when I pee, wouldn't I smell it at other times, too? That was my other question.

PS--I am VERY well hydrated. I had some scary pre-term labor type cramps the other week and my midwife put me on THREE LITERS of liquids daily. So, yeah...I'm floating away!


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I wouldn't describe it as "skunky" but my urine smells different when I take my pre-natals (I alternate between pre-natals and just a folic acid supplement).


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

I had funky smelling pee too. It sort of smelled like asparagus, even though I hadn't eaten any. I had no symptoms of anything, but I was showing signs of infection on the pee tests my midwife does. She thinks UTI, so I've been taking a shot of Apple Cider Vinegar every morning. My pee doesn't smell anymore!  We'll see if the infection is gone at my next appointment.


----------



## AnaKat405 (Feb 24, 2012)

I've noticed mine has gotten a darker yellow and often times smells "off", too, though I don't know if I'd describe it as spunky. The only things I drink are a cup of coffee in the morning and water all day so I'm not certain what's contributing to it. I thought it was my prenatal vitamin, but it's the same whether I take it or not. My diet also varies by whatever I can manage to eat each day, sometimes it's only leafy greens, or only bbq brisket, or Cheez-It crackers... lol, I'm 11 weeks.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Have you tried googling "musty" instead of "skunky"? If that word seems to fit, there's lot of stuff out there about that, and the causes.


----------

